# Al Reader interview: Fred Bear incarnate



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the read, I enjoyed it. I've always loved old Bear recurves ...


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if that store in paterson New Jersey was Jimmy Salvato's Paterson Rod & Gun. It was located on lower West Broadway by the Passaic River. The only other hunting store in Paterson was Northwestern Sportsman store with Pete Curry. Wondere which one it was?


DetLieut.


----------

